# Wanted - Rhinestone Template Designer



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I have a Roland GX-24 and I would like to start making some rhinestone designs. I have the material but I am not a good designer. I need someone to creat designs for me out of images I send them. Local artists cost an arm and a leg so I was hoping that someone here in the forum would be interested. The designs would range from simple to complex. I basically need the file in a format recognized by Roland GX-24. 

By the way, how much does this usually cost? I know it would depend on the complexity of the design but for example, how much would it cost to design a rhinestone Hello Kitty or Superman?


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

Try SandyJo, she is good and will work with you.
This is her link Rhinestone Templates

Russ


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree that Sandy Jo is about the best....


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, just sent an inquiry email. Can't wait to hear back.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Blingartusa.com you send a request they put it in line

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

You should also check with Kevin at easystonetemplates.com He is a GREAT designer and also has the fabulous CorelDraw plugin -- EasyStone. Oh and not to forget -- he also has very reasonable prices on his designs and his custom designs.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Sandy Jo gets my vote also.


----------

